# Elite Whitetail Taxidermy



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice Josh.


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Vince. Still alot of room to improve but learned alot in the past two mounts and alot from you.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

good lookin right there! nice buck


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

Anyone needing a whitetail mounted near or around Eastern Tennessee then please give us the opportunity. Thanks.


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

thats beautiful work way to go


----------

